# s-ata laufwerk mit udma/133 ?

## pieter_parker

hab eine meiner s-ata laufwerke abgeklemmt

```
Apr 11 15:49:42 pc1 kernel: [3602458.747353] ata3: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4090000 action 0xe frozen

Apr 11 15:49:42 pc1 kernel: [3602458.747357] ata3: irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed

Apr 11 15:49:42 pc1 kernel: [3602458.747362] ata3: SError: { PHYRdyChg 10B8B DevExch }

Apr 11 15:49:42 pc1 kernel: [3602458.747370] ata3: hard resetting link

Apr 11 15:49:42 pc1 kernel: [3602459.472038] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Apr 11 15:49:47 pc1 kernel: [3602464.472020] ata3: hard resetting link

Apr 11 15:49:48 pc1 kernel: [3602464.779032] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Apr 11 15:49:48 pc1 kernel: [3602464.779041] ata3: limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps

Apr 11 15:49:53 pc1 kernel: [3602469.779470] ata3: hard resetting link

Apr 11 15:49:53 pc1 kernel: [3602470.086059] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 310)

Apr 11 15:49:53 pc1 kernel: [3602470.086065] ata3.00: disabled

Apr 11 15:49:53 pc1 kernel: [3602470.086074] ata3: EH complete

Apr 11 15:49:53 pc1 kernel: [3602470.086079] ata3.00: detaching (SCSI 2:0:0:0)

Apr 11 15:49:53 pc1 kernel: [3602470.183328] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Synchronizing SCSI cache

Apr 11 15:49:53 pc1 kernel: [3602470.183367] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK

Apr 11 15:49:53 pc1 kernel: [3602470.183371] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Stopping disk

Apr 11 15:49:53 pc1 kernel: [3602470.183389] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] START_STOP FAILED

Apr 11 15:49:53 pc1 kernel: [3602470.183391] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK
```

und wieder dran gesteckt

```
Apr 11 15:50:29 pc1 kernel: [3602506.061847] ata3: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4040000 action 0xe frozen

Apr 11 15:50:29 pc1 kernel: [3602506.061852] ata3: irq_stat 0x00000040, connection status changed

Apr 11 15:50:29 pc1 kernel: [3602506.061856] ata3: SError: { CommWake DevExch }

Apr 11 15:50:29 pc1 kernel: [3602506.061865] ata3: hard resetting link

Apr 11 15:50:39 pc1 kernel: [3602516.074385] ata3: softreset failed (device not ready)

Apr 11 15:50:39 pc1 kernel: [3602516.074389] ata3: hard resetting link

Apr 11 15:50:40 pc1 kernel: [3602516.955260] ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Apr 11 15:50:40 pc1 kernel: [3602516.956372] ata3.00: ATA-8: ST31000520AS, CC32, max UDMA/133

Apr 11 15:50:40 pc1 kernel: [3602516.956375] ata3.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

Apr 11 15:50:40 pc1 kernel: [3602516.957886] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

Apr 11 15:50:40 pc1 kernel: [3602516.957893] ata3: EH complete

Apr 11 15:50:40 pc1 kernel: [3602516.967464] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST31000520AS     CC32 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Apr 11 15:50:40 pc1 kernel: [3602516.967611] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

Apr 11 15:50:40 pc1 kernel: [3602516.968530] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

Apr 11 15:50:40 pc1 kernel: [3602516.968561] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

Apr 11 15:50:40 pc1 kernel: [3602516.968563] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Apr 11 15:50:40 pc1 kernel: [3602516.968882] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Apr 11 15:50:40 pc1 kernel: [3602516.968986]  sdc: sdc1

Apr 11 15:50:40 pc1 kernel: [3602516.980178] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk
```

warum laeuft das laufwerk mit udma/133 ? -> "ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133"

----------

## ScytheMan

schuss ins blaue: 

Im BIOS S-ATA AHCI Mode nicht aktiviert, sondern IDE Mode?

gruß ScytheMan

----------

## pieter_parker

ne das steht auf ahci

lspci zeigt auch den intel onboard sata kontroller an

```
00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)
```

und bei lsscsi sehe ich auch das laufwerk

----------

